# Help me choose a new rod.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey all.

I'm looking at treating myself to a good fishing rod.
Budget to about $250 (rod only - reel will come later)

Will be used for casting lures for trout and bream. 
4-6 pound braid. Lures from 2-3g to maybe 8-9g. Must be able to chuck 'em a LONG way.
Around the 7' mark, and prefer cork split grip.

Considering

-Lox Yoshi 1-3 kg,
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOX-Yoshi-LS ... 3cca8d914d

-Howler custom rod:
(Bream/trout rod)
G loomis dsr820 blank 1pce 6'10"
Matagi 'daiwa Emeraldas' colored fuji real seat and split grip
Cork grips
Recoil guides)
http://www.sportsfishtasmania.com/phpBB ... 19&t=14685

or perhaps one of "Marks custom rods".
http://www.markscustomfishing.com/

Any others I should look at? Better quality for the same $, just as good but cheaper?
I know of lots of people using the Lox, and MCF rods and they all seem very happy with them. The Howler also has a good reputation, and I just can't decide.

HELP!


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive always wanted a lox rod but ive herd a few tales of tips snaping on them so ive stayed away.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, I gave Mark a call Marks Custom Fishing.
What a helpful, knowledgeable, patient bloke.
There is a LOT more to a custom rod than I ever imagined!
Cheaper than I thought too. Ended up costing the same as the Lox I linked, delivered, but it will be made to suit ME!
Never had anything custom made before, so I'm a bit excited.
Will post up some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice one mate, looking forward to seeing it.


----------

